# 5 cylinder air motor



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 11, 2010)

After watching along with a few of these compressed air motor builds, I decided I wanted to make another one. This one doesn't have a name but it was designed by a local fellow here in michigan. The metal club I belong to is going to start a team build of this motor in a few days.

I decided to build it 1/3rd scale. I have all the pieces made and now i need to disassemble it and give it a final polish and fire it up!! When I get her going I'll post some final pictures and a video.


----------



## cfellows (Jan 11, 2010)

Great build, up to your usual high standards, I see! That's a rotary engine, right?

Chuck


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 11, 2010)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> That's a rotary engine, right?



Yep! Thats one of the reasons I bought the plans. Think the Rotary's are cool!


----------



## Davyboy (Jan 11, 2010)

Steve, that's a great looking project, first-rate work. I saw something very similar at NAMES a few years back. Now I regret not buyng the plans set when I was there. It's a mystery to me how those rotary engines work.

DB


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 11, 2010)

Davyboy  said:
			
		

> I saw something very similar at NAMES a few years back. Now I regret not buyng the plans set when I was there.



I think the plans were only $15. Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 11, 2010)

That looks pretty Awesome!!!


----------



## rake60 (Jan 12, 2010)

Beautiful looking parts Steve! :bow:

I am looking forward to the follow up posts on this one.

Rick


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 14, 2010)

The assembly is complete. I just need to make a fitting to get some air in there and see if it runs. I also think the 2 screws in the rear of the mount need to be swapped with some stainless screws.


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, I can't wait to see this one running. ;D


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Beautiful build Steve! Congratulations on you successful build. :bow: :bow: 
You have the ability (and the eyesight) to take a small engine and build it even smaller than I could ever imagine building one. I remember 'trying' to look at the tiny pieces parts on your table at NAMES and being astonished. 

I would love to try building one myself. Although, I may have to double its size so I can see what I'm doing.

Where can I get the plans?

-MB


----------



## hobby (Jan 14, 2010)

Beautiful work.

When you said "give it a polish" you weren't kidding.

That's a well polished looking engine, like mirror finish.

Excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Steve, can you describe or provide a basic sketch of how the valving works?

It looks like the tubes that go to the tops of the cylinders are for both intake and exaust. Or are they just for intake, and the cylinders exhaust through drilled ports on the cylinders when they reach the bottom of their stroke?

-MB


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 14, 2010)

Metal Butcher  said:
			
		

> I would love to try building one myself. Although, I may have to double its size so I can see what I'm doing.
> 
> Where can I get the plans?




The engine is not small at all. The crankcase requires a 3-1/2 inch piece of round bar and the 
cylinders are 2 inch. The engine stands about 9-1/2 inches tall. Even in 1/2 scale it would still be a managable size.

The plans were purchased at the NAMES show in 08 from Scott LaBombard. He is the guy that won the sherline contest with that highly polished eliptical in brass. 

I


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 14, 2010)

It is very simple to show but very hard to explain. There is a transfer of air between the crankcase and the crankcase support from 30 to 90 degrees in the rotation that forces the engine to rotate. The air is then forced out of the cylinder thru the same tube from 270 to 330 degrees as the piston returns to TDC.

The intake and exhaust is ported thru the crankcase support.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 14, 2010)

hobby  said:
			
		

> When you said "give it a polish" you weren't kidding.



Thanks Hobby. 

Believe it or not that is just what i consider a "standard" polish. I could spend alot more time and do a "show" polish. Most people cant tell the difference, but a show polish removes every imperfection before polishing. I just made all the divots and bumps shiny also and you really need to look hard to see them.


----------



## ksouers (Jan 14, 2010)

Damn, Steve, that sure is shiny!

I almost expected to see red tuck-and-rolled leather on the base ;D

Very nice.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 15, 2010)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> Great build, up to your usual high standards, I see! That's a rotary engine, right?
> 
> Chuck



Thanks Mr. Fellows. It was seeing the build of your opposed 4 that pushed me over the edge and made me want to do this. I just love these little air motors. I would like to do something like yours some day. 1/4 scale of course!!


----------



## cobra428 (Jan 15, 2010)

steve,
Very Nice!! Spend a lot of time at the buffing wheel didn't we! :big: Beautiful Job

Tony


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 15, 2010)

cobra428  said:
			
		

> steve,
> Very Nice!! Spend a lot of time at the buffing wheel didn't we! :big: Beautiful Job
> 
> Tony



No big deal. You are going to do the same to the Whittle right?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 16, 2010)

Something is still a little out of wack but it took off when the air was applied. Need to take it apart and find out what is making the funny noise.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzJedPyiqcM[/ame]


----------



## cfellows (Jan 16, 2010)

Great running and sounding engine. Very nice build.

Chuck


----------



## SAM in LA (Jan 16, 2010)

Every time I visit, I see incredible work.

Someday I'll have one to show off.

One thing that I have noticed when the engines are run is that they are not fastened to the table. I always worry that someone is going to lose a finger trying to move a running engine.

Safety First.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 16, 2010)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> Great running and sounding engine. Very nice build.
> 
> Chuck



Thank you!

I hope to see a video of your running soon.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 16, 2010)

SAM in LA  said:
			
		

> One thing that I have noticed when the engines are run is that they are not fastened to the table. I always worry that someone is going to lose a finger trying to move a running engine.



That's part of the fun! Just kidding!

The little thing has alot more torque than i expected but there are no sharp edges. I can touch it when running and not get hurt.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice work Steve, and sounds good to me. How much of this was done with your CNC? I am still hoping to have CNC in my shop.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 16, 2010)

deere_x475guy  said:
			
		

> How much of this was done with your CNC?



I did the rods, master rod, and the crankcase. I rotated the block by hand and the mill made all the cuts.


----------



## eskimobob (Jan 18, 2010)

Beautiful :bow:


----------

